# Anyone heard of any Libre shortages



## 1oldgal (Jan 8, 2020)

I am sure I have read somewhere about Freestyle Libre shortages because of manufacturing issues, and I have been waiting nearly 2 weeks for my prescription to be filled, but I haven't seen anything on this forum site nor anything on the Diabetes uk site. Has anyone else had an issue getting theirs?


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 8, 2020)

Yes, today the pharmacy said they don't know when they will be in. Helpful...


----------



## Robin (Jan 8, 2020)

I last ordered direct from Abbott on 17th December, and they arrived in record time, like they were trying to get all outstanding orders fulfilled before Christmas, so maybe there is a hiatus in the supply chain caused by the holidays.


----------



## 1oldgal (Jan 8, 2020)

I wonder why it is not mentioned anywhere?


----------



## 1oldgal (Jan 8, 2020)

Robin said:


> I last ordered direct from Abbott on 17th December, and they arrived in record time, like they were trying to get all outstanding orders fulfilled before Christmas, so maybe there is a hiatus in the supply chain caused by the holidays.


You may be right, that's about the time I ordered mine through the Pharmacy so maybe thats when they they ran out? Hope its sorted soon otherwise I will be back to numerous finger prick per day


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jan 8, 2020)

1oldgal said:


> I wonder why it is not mentioned anywhere?



I got a phone call from Boots claiming there's a nationwide issue (and that they've been told by Abbott that this is the case). I notice the website is showing there's a limit of 7 sensors per person per order, so maybe there is some issue (I think they had removed the limits, but maybe I'm misremembering).


----------



## 1oldgal (Jan 8, 2020)

Bruce Stephens said:


> I got a phone call from Boots claiming there's a nationwide issue (and that they've been told by Abbott that this is the case). I notice the website is showing there's a limit of 7 sensors per person per order, so maybe there is some issue (I think they had removed the limits, but maybe I'm misremembering).


thanks for the info, at least this indicates a potential delay rather than no deliveries, I just hope mine comes through soon.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jan 8, 2020)

1oldgal said:


> thanks for the info, at least this indicates a potential delay rather than no deliveries



Sure, but it was always going to be a delay, surely? It's not like they don't want to flog the things. (Well, I guess they might have stopped producing Libre and are waiting around to launch Libre 2 here, but that seems.a bit unlikely.)

A slightly odd thing about the phone call was that the.pharmacist was making sure I had a blood glucose monitor, saying that Abbott were offering one to anyone that didn't have one.


----------



## Amity Island (Jan 8, 2020)

Bruce Stephens said:


> Sure, but it was always going to be a delay, surely? It's not like they don't want to flog the things. (Well, I guess they might have stopped producing Libre and are waiting around to launch Libre 2 here, but that seems.a bit unlikely.)
> 
> A slightly odd thing about the phone call was that the.pharmacist was making sure I had a blood glucose monitor, saying that Abbott were offering one to anyone that didn't have one.


Hi Bruce,
Slightly odd / interesting and perhaps very telling?
I understand a conscientious pharmacist may ask a diabetic if they have an alternative device to check their blood sugars, but Abbott offering an alternative device for free? To me that signals an expected long delay with the supply of the libre sensors.
What do you think?


----------



## Bexlee (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi All.

I self fund and ordered sensors on Monday night and they arrived today.

It does seem a little odd from what you’re saying.

I wonder if it is finance / cost thing. I think sensors are charged cheaper via Perscriptions to NHS than paying Abbott directly (I know VAT is taken off for self funding).

Maybe a batch that’s not right? Maybe libre 2??

or dare I say it ‘Brexit’! 

Hope you get sorted soon @1oldgal


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jan 8, 2020)

Amity Island said:


> but Abbott offering an alternative device for free? To me that signals an expected long delay with the supply of the libre sensors.
> What do you think?



It does suggest they're sufficiently organised that they have the policy ready to go. Or maybe it's something they worked out ages ago (this isn't the first delay, after all). I'm not sure it says anything about the expected length: they know (almost) everyone getting Libre sensors on prescription has to have some way to measure blood glucose for safety reasons, so a single day without would be unacceptable.

It seemed a bit odd to me since they must know I have a Reader (which can also use test strips) since everyone was given one. But I guess it does them no harm to make the offer. (I wonder if they're offering Optium test strips; I might accept those and save the NHS a bit of money (since they're relatively expensive).)


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jan 8, 2020)

Bexlee said:


> Maybe a batch that’s not right? Maybe libre 2??



They've had delays before. I don't find it a big shock that they're having another one.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 9, 2020)

I ordered 2 direct last Thursday and they were delivered Monday. No mention on the website of shortages or delays.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jan 9, 2020)

Been waiting since before christmas, told delay somewhere along line, in Cumbria.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 9, 2020)

From what I understand the warehouse that supplies to pharmacies are having delay issues not manufacturing issues but the sensors Abbott sell or replace faulty sensors with are sent from a different warehouse, the latest update was everything should be back to normal in around 2 weeks, this information was obtained from the Freestyle UK group on Facebook xx


----------



## New-journey (Jan 9, 2020)

I put in my prescription well before Christmas and still waiting. I have been told it could be weeks before the pharmacy get them!
I am missing not having one but doing OK.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 9, 2020)

Definitely issues out there i phoned about a dozen pharmacists yesterday, most say 5 days, one said still waiting for pre Christmas order, a couple said it's more like two weeks  and they are the ones who had actually spoken to Abbott? But I have found i somewhere in London, it's mine....


----------



## Robin (Jan 9, 2020)

I was surprised to get my order so quickly, because they normally come from France, and the whole of the French transport system has been affected by strikes for the past month, with much chaos ensuing. Maybe there’s a consignment of Libres stuck in a French railway siding somewhere.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 9, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> From what I understand the warehouse that supplies to pharmacies are having delay issues not manufacturing issues but the sensors Abbott sell or replace faulty sensors with are sent from a different warehouse, the latest update was everything should be back to normal in around 2 weeks, this information was obtained from the Freestyle UK group on Facebook xx



That’s just what I’ve heard too @Kaylz


----------



## grovesy (Jan 9, 2020)

When I ordered mine last week direct from Abbott  there was no mention on the site about availability,  in the past there has been when there is a problem. My sensors came within days. 
So as others have said I suspect this is a pharmaceutical warehouse supply problem. As i read a post elsewhere yesterday someone saying they got theres from a village pharmacy and could also plenty on the shelf too.


----------



## 1oldgal (Jan 11, 2020)

Bruce Stephens said:


> Sure, but it was always going to be a delay, surely? It's not like they don't want to flog the things. (Well, I guess they might have stopped producing Libre and are waiting around to launch Libre 2 here, but that seems.a bit unlikely.)
> 
> A slightly odd thing about the phone call was that the.pharmacist was making sure I had a blood glucose monitor, saying that Abbott were offering one to anyone that didn't have one.


I find that a bit odd but I might do some follow up phone calls with my pharmacy and Abbott. thanks


----------



## 1oldgal (Jan 11, 2020)

New-journey said:


> I put in my prescription well before Christmas and still waiting. I have been told it could be weeks before the pharmacy get them!
> I am missing not having one but doing OK.


I put my prescription in then as well, my last sensor is about to run out so not looking forward to multiple finger pricks again.


----------



## 1oldgal (Jan 11, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> From what I understand the warehouse that supplies to pharmacies are having delay issues not manufacturing issues but the sensors Abbott sell or replace faulty sensors with are sent from a different warehouse, the latest update was everything should be back to normal in around 2 weeks, this information was obtained from the Freestyle UK group on Facebook xx


thanks Kaylz, that makes sense. I might check that page out on FB.


----------



## khskel (Jan 11, 2020)

Ordered one Tuesday and arrived yesterday.


----------



## oscar_out (Jan 14, 2020)

Possibly more NHS Supply chain problems more than Abbotts.  Pharmacist advised of "long delay" on Friday last week, but self-funded order through Abbotts on Saturday and arrived 2 working days later, also no announcement on the Abbotts site about any delays or increased restrictions on order quantities, which they have in the past when demand out stripped supply.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jan 14, 2020)

Still waiting.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi. I ordered my self funded sensors two days ago which arrived today. whilst ordering them online it flagged up that no more than 7 could be ordered at a time  , so it looks like their s a supply problem again.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 15, 2020)

Can't be that bad though at one point it was limited to 2 at a time.


----------



## ch1ps (Jan 15, 2020)

I picked up 2 on script on Monday, ordered them from GP on 7th January.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 15, 2020)

I read a post elsewhere of someone been advised on Monday prescription would take weeks, but got a call to say they had got them a couple to collect. Others to follow.


----------



## 1oldgal (Jan 15, 2020)

Actually picked mine up from the Pharmacy yesterday, at last. Hopefully they will have sorted themselves out by the time i order my next ones


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jan 15, 2020)

Ljc said:


> I ordered my self funded sensors two days ago which arrived today



I ordered 3 on Sunday which didn't quite arrive today. (I see an error about an incomplete address (which the tracking site says has been resolved, so I guess the label got torn or something).) Still no signs of my prescription ones (but it's only been a few days so far). Still, it may well be that these will be my last prescription ones (it's the last month of the 6 month trial).


----------



## Bloden (Jan 15, 2020)

I went to pick up my prescription today and was told that there was a “long delay” and to phone the pharmacy next week. My pharmacist is lovely, btw, really smiley and happy...the rest of the people that work there are miserable and po-faced...weird.


----------



## Uller (Jan 15, 2020)

Picked up my repeat prescription today. Managed to get my 2, but got told they got 30 in on Monday and they’ve had to limit others to a single sensor rather than the usual 2. 
One of the pharmacists is a T1 too and mentioned he knew where to come if he needed a sensor


----------



## BenDot (Jan 15, 2020)

My ASDA has been out of stock for a month. They sell for 47 normally. 
Does anyone have an option other than 57 GBP from abbott direct? Still waiting to get on prescription here.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 15, 2020)

Hello @BenDot .  Welcome to the forum if you buy from Abbott you can claim VAT relief which brings them down to around £47 ish .  But I am not sure if they are able to accept new buyers atm.

We’re you aware that in the uk some people with T1 who fit certain criteria can bow have them on prescription. I’ll see if I c@n find the link to the criteria.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 15, 2020)

Does anyone have an up to date link for prescribing the Libre freestyle as I can’t find one


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jan 15, 2020)

Ljc said:


> Does anyone have an up to date link for prescribing the Libre freestyle as I can’t find one



This looks like it links to the official documents:

https://jdrf.org.uk/information-sup...h-glucose-sensing/can-i-get-libre-on-the-nhs/
https://www.diabetes.org.uk/get_involved/campaigning/flash-glucose-monitoring


----------



## BenDot (Jan 15, 2020)

Ljc said:


> Hello @BenDot .  Welcome to the forum if you buy from Abbott you can claim VAR relief which brings them down to around £47 ish .  But I am not sure if they are able to accept new buyers atm.
> 
> We’re you aware that in the uk some people with T1 who fit certain criteria can bow have them on prescription. I’ll see if I c@n find the link to the criteria.



Thank you, I was not aware of the VAR or VAT? relief. How does that work? Must I speak with Abbott first?

As I have 6 days left I found a French Pharmacy selling for 41 GBP each when I buy 4. But will have less recourse if it goes missing.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 16, 2020)

Bruce Stephens said:


> This looks like it links to the official documents:
> 
> https://jdrf.org.uk/information-sup...h-glucose-sensing/can-i-get-libre-on-the-nhs/
> https://www.diabetes.org.uk/get_involved/campaigning/flash-glucose-monitoring


Thank you


----------



## Ljc (Jan 16, 2020)

BenDot said:


> Thank you, I was not aware of the VAR or VAT? relief. How does that work? Must I speak with Abbott first?
> 
> As I have 6 days left I found a French Pharmacy selling for 41 GBP each when I buy 4. But will have less recourse if it goes missing.


Oops, my elderly iPad had a senior moment lol
I have edited to to VAT .

I’ll look up my link for Abbots Libre , I order mine online , you can also phone them

If you fit the criteria in the link @Bruce Stephens gave try contacting your DSN or consultant as a Gp or practice nurse are not allowed to prescribe them they would have to refer you .


----------



## Ljc (Jan 16, 2020)

Here it is
https://www.freestylelibre.co.uk/libre/products.html
It’s very easy to claim VAT relief on their site , just before you place your order  you tick the box , put in diabetes and your DOB and that’s it.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jan 16, 2020)

Pharmacy delivered 4 sensors yesterday nearly 4 weeks after ordering.

Surprise was 4 not 2, originally prescribed 4 then changed to 2 by surgery, had words with manager before christmas after several failed attempts with practice staff, seems to have worked but for how long.


----------



## WhyDoWeHave2HaveAUserName (Jan 25, 2020)

Abbott have just advised me that the current delay is two to three weeks from date of order. I'm only suppose to have one prescription per month and I only get 2 sensors (coverage for 28 days), so I'm unable to build up stocks of any spares. I ordered some on prescription on 12 January 2020, and I spoke to my pharmacist today who has no idea when they will be available. I notice I can still buy them on Amazon! 

I think Diabetes UK should be campaigning to get this sorted. In the meantime I'm investigating the competition:
https://www.dexcom.com/en-GB

Am very worried about insulin etc. post Brexit.....


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jan 25, 2020)

WhyDoWeHave2HaveAUserName said:


> I think Diabetes UK should be campaigning to get this sorted.



Not sure there's anything that DUK could do, though I guess an investigation wouldn't hurt, so we all know really what's going on. But my impression is that they're having some difficulties meeting demand (sales are way up) so there's shortages. I seem to remember reading that some NHS suppliers had flooded warehouses or something, which (if it's true) would also not help. (That's not mentioning three sensors that I ordered a couple of weeks back which Parcel Force have yet to deliver; the tracking showed there was a problem with my address but that that had been resolved, and then nothing more.)

For what little it's worth, I got my prescription sensors last week (from Boots) after a couple of weeks delay.

It's all very annoying and disruptive, but with any luck the volumes they need to produce will settle down and they'll be able to supply more reliably.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 26, 2020)

Yes it certainly seems to be a pharmacy warehouse / delivery chain problem. Sensors bought direct from Abbott aren’t affected, but the pharmacy distribution / warehousing is separate as I understand it. 

Of course, pharmacy warehouse shortages for various things are nothing new. Most of the time when I’ve been told of a ‘manufacturing issue’ to explain a lack of availability of an item it has turned out to be nothing of the sort on further investigation. It’s almost always hiccups in the warehousing / distribution side of things.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 26, 2020)

I ordered mine a week past Friday and they weren't there Friday, they don't know when they will arrive but found out they offer a text service when prescriptions are ready so I've signed up for it now lol xx


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 28, 2020)

I had an an interesting conversation with Abbott today. I wanted to order four sensors (I self fund). I was told there were some delays in delivery, which wasn't surprising. When he said how much was being taken from my debit card, I asked if he had omitted VAT. I said being a T1 diabetic meant that I was excused. He apologised profusely, and as he had put the payment through, he said my debit card would be credited with a refund. What he said next was " delivery will be 5-7 working days".

Just goes to show. If you have money, there's no problem. And there isn't a manufacturing problem either. This confirms everydayupsanddowns' post above. I don't see any reason why there is a supply problem, unless an artificial market status is being prepared for the introduction of Libre 2, which is supposed to happen this year.


----------



## AJLang (Jan 28, 2020)

A post was put on the Freestyle Libre Facebook Page today that Abbott is expecting the next shipment to the warehouse that deals with prescriptions in mid-February and will then be sending out sensors in order of when pharmacies requested the sensors. The “official” line is that it is a different warehouse for bought senors and that hasn’t been affected.  When I needed a replacement sensor last week it arrived two days later but I’m still waiting for my prescription sensors three weeks after the prescription was sent to the pharmacy.


----------



## Lisa66 (Jan 28, 2020)

Put my prescription in Friday, picked two sensors up from pharmacy yesterday.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2020)

Put my prescription in on 13th January, still waiting, just over two weeks so far


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 28, 2020)

Not sure if this has been posted on the thread but found this today...…………..





*FreeStyle Libre sensors may be temporarily unavailable*
January 8, 2020

Abbott have advised that they are experiencing some temporary supply problems with FreeStyle Libre sensors. Abbott has issued the following statement:
*‘We are currently experiencing delays in fulfilling orders of the FreeStyle Libre sensors to some pharmacies in the UK. The delay is 2 to 3 weeks from date of order. We are doing all we can to expedite shipments in an effort to minimise any interruptions and are sorry for the inconvenience this may cause. Pharmacies will receive an e-mail with a tracking number when the product is dispatched.’*


----------



## Ljc (Jan 28, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Not sure if this has been posted on the thread but found this today...…………..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone else find it strange that it says , to *some *pharmacies in the uk, I wonder if said pharmacies haven’t paid their bill.


----------



## Sally71 (Jan 29, 2020)

I ordered two on 8th Jan and still haven't heard anything, 3 weeks is up tomorrow so we'll see...
Luckily I’ve built up a stock of them (too many to be honest) so it won't matter much, and if all else fails I still have an account with Abbott and can buy some.  So I’m not overly concerned at the moment but it's still annoying to be waiting for things with no information!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2020)

Sally71 said:


> I ordered two on 8th Jan and still haven't heard anything, 3 weeks is up tomorrow so we'll see...
> Luckily I’ve built up a stock of them (too many to be honest) so it won't matter much, and if all else fails I still have an account with Abbott and can buy some.  So I’m not overly concerned at the moment but it's still annoying to be waiting for things with no information!


I've got one sensor left, but have been back on the strips for the past few days as I don't want to be forced into using strips should it run out before I get the ones I have ordered - this way, at least it's my choice!  One thing I did find interesting is that my surgery has put me down for 4 sensors, which I can re-order once a month, I'm wondering if anyone has told them that each sensor lasts 14 days?   Anyway, I may order some more almost straight away, just to have the security of some spares or at least a bit of a gap before I actually need them if delays continue


----------



## Robin (Jan 29, 2020)

BBC article on this today. It doesn’t tell you anything new, though. It says the Abbot website is closed for orders, but when I visited the website, 
 it seems to be closed to new customers, (as has happened in the past) not to everyone.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business...ews/health&link_location=live-reporting-story


----------



## grovesy (Jan 29, 2020)

Oh I will go and check Abbott as I was going to order.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 29, 2020)

Update I have just been and ordered 2 , as @ Robin says it just closed to new customers.


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 29, 2020)

My DSN mentioned a supply problem on Monday but on Tuesday mine were ready and waiting for me at Boots.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jan 29, 2020)

The information I have via the wife of someone who works for Abbot is that they changed factories and didn’t get the expected amount of production during the changeover period but it is now back up to usual levels. They have to deal with the backlog though so it will still take some time to catch up.


----------



## Sally71 (Jan 30, 2020)

Yay, just had a text saying mine are ready for collection 
Although now I’ve identified that I have perhaps a bit too large a buffer stock I think I won’t order any next month!


----------



## grovesy (Jan 30, 2020)

Sally71 said:


> Yay, just had a text saying mine are ready for collection
> Although now I’ve identified that I have perhaps a bit too large a buffer stock I think I won’t order any next month!


I noticed the one I applied last night that I have not had long, had Sept 2020 exp on it.


----------



## Sally71 (Jan 30, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I noticed the one I applied last night that I have not had long, had Sept 2020 exp on it.


Mine have all got August and September 2020 on (although haven't been to pick the new ones up yet).  We put one in on 30th December that had a use by date of the next day!!  When I get them they always have a date at least a few months in the future, and I always use them strictly in order of date, so can only assume that one got stuck at the back of the cupboard and remained unnoticed for a few months!  Luckily I know from this forum that they will still work after the use by date, you probably just can't send them back if they go wrong. Which it didn't luckily!


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 31, 2020)

Northerner said:


> One thing I did find interesting is that my surgery has put me down for 4 sensors, which I can re-order once a month


remember there is a limit to 26 per year on prescription though, I'm hoping mines will be ready before I need them as I don't have a clue what is going on with my diabetes at the minute  I have birthday and Christmas money but I didn't ever set up an account with Abbott, I wish I had now as I'm getting pretty anxious about it all xx


----------



## grovesy (Jan 31, 2020)

They are not taking new customers  at the moment and the 2 I ordered on Wednesday are showing as on hold. I checked my account this morning.Some people I reporting gettin the odd one. It still seems to be very patchy.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2020)

I've just had a call from the pharmacy (Lloyds) to say my sensors have just arrived  Ordered 13th January.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 31, 2020)

Ohhh I've just had a text to say part of my prescription is ready for collection, not sure if part refers to my full amount of sensors aren't there or the fact I picked most of it up last week so they are the only thing remaining! Mum has my balance slip so she says she'll go in Monday (well she'll be there anyways as she hands the charity shop key in at closing) xx


----------



## Amity Island (Feb 1, 2020)

1oldgal said:


> I am sure I have read somewhere about Freestyle Libre shortages because of manufacturing issues, and I have been waiting nearly 2 weeks for my prescription to be filled, but I haven't seen anything on this forum site nor anything on the Diabetes uk site. Has anyone else had an issue getting theirs?


There's a first, yesterday someone at the office asked me if I had a spare libre sensor. I only have my next one in hand and I don't carry a stock of them, so I couldn't help. However, they can be bought at a pharmacy or on e-bay for about £50+ if you have the spare cash or want to buy one. I think Libre 2 is coming out soon...


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2020)

Northerner said:


> I've just had a call from the pharmacy (Lloyds) to say my sensors have just arrived  Ordered 13th January.


They are now safely stored in my cupboard, phew!  Expiry is November 2020 on them all


----------

